# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Μία βοήθεια στην αναγνώριση.... Κάτοχοι μαυροκόκκινων.

## nasososan

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πεί για τι πουλιά πρόκειται;;

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g363/nasososan/















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## jk21

ΝΑΣΟ δεν εχουν ανεβει καποιες φωτο .... αν δυσκολευεσαι δωσε τα λινκ να τις φτιαξω

----------


## nasososan

Μου τη δίνουν τα πολύπλοκα.....
Βάλτες ρε Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

ok εβαλα μερικες ΝΑΣΟ και αφησα και το λινκ για το αλμπουμ αν και πιστευω οτι αρκουν για αναγνωριση .θελεις να βαλω και τις υπολοιπες;

----------


## nasososan

Είναι 2 πουλιά από 4 φωτό το ένα, βάλτες όλες αν είναι εύκολο...

----------


## xXx

σαν καφέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού μου κάνουνε εμένα

----------


## jk21

οκ τωρα ειναι ολες με την σειρα που τις εχεις στο αλμπουμ

----------


## nasososan

Μαύρα είναι βασίλη, δέν έχουν ίχνος καφέ πάνω τους... Ξεγελά το φώς... Δεν είναι μαυροκόκκινα χιονέ;;

----------


## nasososan

Πολύ άπλωμα δεν έχουν σε χρώμα για να είναι μωσαϊκού;; Ακόμη, το κόκκινο που φαίνεται στην κοιλιά είναι χιονέ τύπου( πασπαλισμένη πούδρα, δηλαδή)... Μπορεί ένα μωσαϊκού να είναι χιονέ;;;

Έχεις καμμία φωτό μαυροκόκκινου μή έντονου, και καμμία μωσαϊκού;; Ακόμη το ένα είναι αρσενικό και το άλλο θυληκό, χλωμό με τη μάσκα.. Από 1 έως 4 το ένα πουλί και οι υπόλοιπες το άλλο πουλί

----------


## xXx

εγώ βλέπω να έχουνε καφέ τα πουλιά...μπορεί να φταίνε οι φωτογραφίες

----------


## 11panos04

Το πουλακι ειναι μαυροκοκκινο χιονε,πρεπει να ειναι και θηλυκο αν δεν κανω λαθος.Αν επιτρεπεται,απο πού το πηρες;;;

Λοιπον,επειδη μαλλον μπηκες κι εσυ στο τρυπακι απο καποιον ή καποιους ή κι ο ιδιος απο φωτο στο ιντερνετ.Το πουλακι μοιαζει με μαυρο κοκκινο μωσαικου,αλλα…Πρωτον,εχει μεγαλη μασκα,ας το πω ετσι το κοκκινο στο προσωπο,που δεν ειναι,θα σου πω γιατι μετα.Τα μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικα εχουν ένα κοκκινο φρυδακι,σ αυτό το κοκκινο είναι πιο μεγαλο κι από τη μασκα μαυροκοκκιννου μωσαικου.Δευτερον…βλεπεις το καφε στην πλατη,αναμεσα στις ριγες;;;Οφειλεται στη φαιομελανινη,οι οποιες φαιομελανινες βρισκονται στο περιγραμμα του φτερου,δινοντας καφε αποχρωση.Στα μαυροκοκκινα χιονε είναι αποδεκτη η καφε φαιομελανινη,όχι τοσο όμως οσο σε πουλια καφε χρωματος.Αν ψαξεις στα πουπουλα,κανονικα,θα δεις κοκκινο στη βαση.Εχει υποχωρησει το κοκκινο λιποχρωμα κ εδωσε τη θεση του στο καφε και το ασπρο,σαν χιονε αφου είναι…Οι ριγες,που είναι ευμελανινες,είναι μαυρες,αλλα όχι τοσο καθαρες,οσο θα επρεπε για τη ρατσα,γι αυτο καλο είναι να το βαλεις το πουλακι με ένα εντονο που να εχει πολλη μελανινη,δηλαδη εντονο μαυρο στις ριγες του.Τα μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικα απ την αλλη,μοιαζουν αρκετα αλλα δεν εχουν,και δεν πρεπει να εχουν,καθολου φαιομελανινη,μόνο ευμελανινη,δλδ αναμεσα απ τις μαυρες ριγες τους να υπαρχει ασπρο ή ανοικτο γκρι.Γι αυτό λεμε ότι τα μαυροκκοκκινα μωσαικα βγαζουν μια αποχρωση πιο blue,είναι οταν οι ευμελανινες μπερδευονται με τις φαιομελανινες(που στα μωσσαικα αυτά δεν υπαρχουν),ανακατευονται με το ασπρο,δινοντας μπλε εντυπωση.Επειτα…..δες την αμαρα της……Λιγο ασπρο….Τα μωσαικα εχουν πιο πολύ ασπρο.Συμπερασμα,το πουλακι είναι μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε και νομιζω θηλυκο.Εχει πολύ καλο απλωμενο λιποχρωμα αλλα όχι τοσο εντονες ριγες,γι αυτό του ταιριαζει ενα εντονο με σκουρες ριγες κι ενταση στο μελανωμα.Να συμπληρωσω εδώ ότι χιονε θηλυκο από χιονε αρσενικο διαφερουν,και μπορεις απ την οψη και μόνο να ξεχωρισεις αρσενικο από θηλυκα.Δλδ,το μαυροκοκκινο χιονε το αρσενικο 99% δε διαχωριζει το χρωμα του προσωπου απ την κοιλια,δεν κανει αυτή τη ‘’μασκα’’.Το κοκκινο του είναι πιο απλωμενο κι εντονο,και η φαιομελανινη λιγοτερη.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.Στη φωτο μια δικια μου θηλυκια μαυροκοκκινη χιονε φετινη.



Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

αυτό είναι ένα μαυροκόκκινο έντονο

----------


## xXx

αυτό είναι ένα μαυροκόκκινο χιονέ

----------


## nasososan

οΜαυροκόκκινο έντονο έχω και ξέρω να το ξεχωρίζω, στο χιονέ έφαγα κόλλημα, αντε πάνω πού είναι η φωτό;; Δές και το λίνκ λίγο, όπου φαίνεται και το άλλο πουλάκι, 1-4 το ένα πουλί και 5 και κάτω το άλλο....

----------


## nasososan

Παναγιώτη έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πουλιά, χιονέ είναι αυτά σίγουρα;;; Έχω 4 έντονα και 2 χιονέ, άν ισχύει αυτό που μου λές....

----------


## 11panos04

Να το εντονο.Ναι Νασο,ολα τα πουλακια στις φωτο του πρωτου ποστ ειναι χιονε και θα ελεγα ολα θηλυκα,προσεξε ομως,οχι επειδη ειναι χιονε,αλλα απο την ενταση του λιποχρωματος.Χιονε δεν ειναι παντα θηλυκο.Οπως επισης ξεχασα να πω οτι,στα εντονα πουλια,δε μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις φυλο απο το χρωμα,θηλυκα κι αρσενικα ειναι ιδια.

Το πουλακι απο τη σελιδα του ΠΟΚ που ανεβασε ο αντμιν ειναι χιονε αλλα αρσενικο,η ενταση των χρωματων.Αν το δεις προσεκτικα και νοερα βαλεις πιο ανοικτα χρωματα στο κοκκινο,ειναι ιδιο με τα δικα σου.


Ολα ειναι στις μελανινες και τα λιποχρωματα.Τα εντονα θελουν δυνατο σκουρο λιποχρωμα,στα θηλυκα να εξασθενει το λιποχρωμα,να εμφανιζεται η φαιομελανινη αλλα να παραμενει η ευμελανινη.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Σου βαζω και μια φωτο απο αχατη κοκκινο χιονε,επισης δικο μου.Οι κοκκινοι αχατες,ειναι οπως τα μαυροκοκκινα,με τη διαφορα οτι η μελανινη δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη,το μαυρο δλδ,και ραμφη και ποδια πρεπει να ειναι κοκκινα.Στο βαζω,για να δεις οτι κι εδω το χιονε εχει διαφορα απο τ αρσενικο,ππου ειναι το εντονο.Αν παρεις τη φωτο του χιονε και τη σκουρυνεις,εχεις το μαυροκοκκινο χιονε :: .





Φιλικα

----------


## andreascrete

Eίναι μαύρα μωσαϊκ κανάρια!

----------


## andreascrete

Eίναι μαύρο μωσαϊκ κανάρι στην πρώτη φώτο!

----------


## 11panos04

Αντρεα,δες λιγο παραπανω αν θες,σε μηνυμα που γραφω γιατι ΔΕΝ ειναι μαυρα κοκκινα μωσαικα.Δες και συγκριτικα το μαυροκοκκινο χιονε του ΠΟΚ,αλλα και τους κοκκινους αχατες που ανεβασα.ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΧΙΟΝΕ,κατα πασα περιπτωση θηλυκα.Και μαλιστα του Νασου ειναι πολυ κλης ποιοτητας,γιατι εχουν πολυ καλο λιποχρωμα.Η μια δικια μου πανω πανω εχει εντονο μελανωμα,αλλα ειναι ολα τους μαυροκοκκινα χιονε 1000%.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Σας επισυναπτω μια φωτο με ενα ζευγαρι μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικα,για να δειτε διαφορά: Δειτε πώς ειναι το θυληκο μαυροκοκκινο μωσαικο.Εκτος του οτι δεν υπαρχουν χιονε κι εντονα στα μωσαικα,ειναι πουλια διμορφικα,το θηλυκο δεν εχει καθολου σχεδον μασκα,και η φαιομελανινη περιοριζεται στο ελαχιστο,γι αυτο ειναι πιο 'μπλε'' τα πουλια.Εχει καμμια σχεση το θηλυκο που βλεπετε με τα πουλακια του Νασου;;;

Κατω σας δειχνω εναν αλλο τυπο μαυροκοκκινου χιονε,με πολυ εντονο λιποχρωμα για χιονε,ειναι τα τυπου Α,δλδ παει προς το εντονο.


Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω σαν μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικου τα βλεπω κι ετσι θα τα θεωρουσα αφου εχουν ολα οσα χρειαζετε ενα μωσαικου,ΝΑΣΟ ειναι του 2008;εκτος κι αν ειναι καποιο θηλυκο τοτε θα ελεγα οτι καποιος απο τους γονεις τους δεν ειναι καθαρος....

----------


## 11panos04

Πανο,πες μου σε παρακαλω,τί στοιχεια εχουν τα πουλια του νασου,και ειναι μαυρο κοκινα μωσαικα;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

συνονοματε  εγω ετσι τα βλεπω εφοσων ειναι βεβαια αρσενικα εαν ειναι καποιο απο τα δυο θηλυκο τοτε σιγουρα εχει μπασταρδευτη εχω δει και τα δικα σου και ειναι σιγουρα ποιο καλοβαμενα αλλα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι και  του  Νασου δεν ειναι μωσαικα ειναι βεβαια και θεμα γονιδιου και καθαρωτητας του αιματος του καθε πουλιου πχ το ενα μωσαικου βαση χρωματων και γραμων βαφεις κοστιζει 50 e και ενα αλο μπωρη να εχει 150 αν ειναι βραβευμενο και προτυπο της ρατσας

----------


## nasososan

και τα δύο θηλυκά είναι παιδιά,αλλά απ'όσο ξέρω χιονέ πτέρωμα στα μωσαϊκά δεν υπάρχει...

Υ.Γ: Τα πουλιά είναι του '11

----------


## 11panos04

Kai σωστα γνωριζεις,γιατι τα μωσαικα ειναι ΔΙΜΟΡΦΙΚΑ,που σημαινει οτι αρσενικο απο θηλυκο ξεχωριζουν απ το φαινοτυπο τους ηδη,απο το πώς δειχνουν.Στα υπολοιπα,οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με εντονο,μόνο απο ''κατω'' τα αναγνωριζουμε ή απο το κελαιδημα,ενω στα χιονε μπορεις παλι με το ματι.Συγκεκριμενα οι εκτροφεις που πηγα μου ειπαν οτι απ τη φωλια ηδη τα ξεχωριζουν.Αν ηθελες βοηθεια για την αναγνωριση  ου φυλου τους κι ησουν κοντα,θα τα βλεπαμε μαζι,να σου ελεγα τί και πώς.

Για χαρη σας επεσα στα βαθια,εψαξα στα παγκοσμια πρωταθληματα,φωτογραφιες με τα προτυπα και τα λοιπα.Τα βαζω εδω για να δειτε πώς ειναι τα μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικα,κι ιδιως τα θηλυκα,που σε τιποτα μα τιποτα δε μοιαζουν με τα πουλια του Νασου.Μαλιστα σε κανα δυο εχει καί μαυροκοκκινα καί μωσαικα να δειτε τη συγκριση.

********************
http://canari.pagesperso-orange.fr/c...y pour CCC.pdf

κι εδω διαβαστε για τα χαρακτηριστικα των καθαρων μαυροκκοκκινων: *************

Θα προσπαθησω με τα μαγικα μου να μπω καί στον FOI εναν απ τους καλυτερους συλλογους χρωματων στην Ιταλια και κατ εμε στην Ευρωπη.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Πανο συγγνωμη αλλα επρεπε να σβησω τα λινκ σου... να ειμαστε λιγο πιο προσεκτικοι!
ii Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαφημίσεις

Παντα φιλικα, Δημητρης!

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι,αλλα εσβησες ακριβως αυτα που επρεπε να δουμε ολοι,τις εικονες που ηταν ολες μαζι,για να γινει και συγκριση.Σας δαιβεβαιω,καμμια προθεση δεν ειχα να σς προτρεψω να αγορασετε πουλια απο εκει ή απο αλλου.Τελος,παντω,οσοι θελετε να τα δειτε κ να μαθετε λιγα παραπανω για τα μελανινικα,πειτε μου,να σας τις στειλω με πμ.

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

Νασο αφου τα πουλακια ειναι θηλυκα τοτε ο  :Anim 37:  (11panos04)  εχει δικιο και συγουρα δεν υπαρχουν χιονε μωσαικα οποτε  δεν χρειαζετε αλο να το συνεχισουμε το θεμα

----------


## 11panos04

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα δω απο κοντα.Επειδη υποψιαζομαι και τον εκτροφεα τους.....Θα σου ελεγα οτι με σιγουρια σχεδον θα μπορουσα να τα δω κι απο κατω,να ξερουμε.Ηδη το αρσενικο που εχω λαλάει κανονικα.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

> Ναι,αλλα εσβησες ακριβως αυτα που επρεπε να δουμε ολοι,τις εικονες που ηταν ολες μαζι,για να γινει και συγκριση.Σας δαιβεβαιω,καμμια προθεση δεν ειχα να σς προτρεψω να αγορασετε πουλια απο εκει ή απο αλλου.Τελος,παντω,οσοι θελετε να τα δειτε κ να μαθετε λιγα παραπανω για τα μελανινικα,πειτε μου,να σας τις στειλω με πμ.
> 
> Φιλικα


σου είναι δύσκολο να τοποθετήσεις μόνο τις φωτογραφίες εδώ μέσα που μιλάνε όλοι στο θέμα??

----------


## 11panos04

Θα το προσπαθησω αργοτερα.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Λοιπον,σας βαζω εν αρχη τα μαυροκοκκινα χιονε,αρσενικα και θηλυκα,αλλα και μερικα εντονα,γιατι χρωματικα τα πουλια σαρωνουν.







Κι εδώ μια φωτο μαυροκοκκινης μωσαικης,να συγκρινετε:



Εδώ σας παραθετω τα στοιχεια για τα  μαυροκοκκινα από το ένα σαιτ,στα αγγλικα,όπως τα βρηκα.Κανουν αναφορα σε φωτογραφιες,τρεις απ τις οποιες σας δινω,αλλα κρατηστε κυριως τα στοιχεια για τα χρωματα.Αν θελετε στα ελληνικα,βαλ τε τα σε έναν αυτοματο μεταφραστη:

‘’These are examples, from our aviary, of Red Factor-Melanin canaries. For short I refer to them as Bronze. These canaries show the ground red lipochrome and the dark melanin striations. The Melanin is the brown and black pigment. The top picture shows a soft-feathered (frosted) female and the hard-feathered (intensive) male. The white tips of the feathers gives her the "frosted" appearance. In the case of frost, the lipochrome red color does not go to the end of the feather tip. The amount of frosting varies from canary to canary. The fourth picture shows the underside of this frosted canary. The frosted look is quite beautiful. The bottom two pictures show intensive birds.’’

Θα εβαζα και την πηγη που το πηρα,μην τυχον και θεωρηθει λογοκλοπη,αλλα το σαιτ κρινεται ακαταλληλο,βασει κανονων διαφημισης…

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwC3_CNJNY&NR=1

Του εκτροφεα Manuel Molina.Μεταξυ 3:00 και 3:18 πρεπει να ειναι μαυρα κοκκινα μωσαικα,οπως τα βλεπω.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjkTB...yer_embedded#!

Γυριστε στο 0:40 και μετα,θα δειτε ζευγαρια μαυροκοκκινα μωσαικα.Ο Danny Mercer εχει πολλα καλλ πουλια,αγορασμενους γεννητορες απο πρωταθλητες.

Φιλικα

----------


## Nikkk

Εγώ άσχετη είμαι απο καναρίνια αλλά πραγματικά είναι υπέροχα!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Παρ οτι προσωπικα πιστευω ότι το ζητημα της αναγνωρισης της ρατσας θεωρειται ληξαν,ωστοσο θα ηθελα να ανεβαζω εδώ πληροφοριες για τις διαφορες των μαυροκοκκινων από τα μωσαικα και τις άλλες ρατσες που μπορει να μοιαζουν.Δανειστηκα τη φωτογραφια του Νασου,για να γινει η συγκριση με ένα μαυροκοκκινο μωσαικο.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη ναι... κανε το... εχω μεινει εντυπωσιασμενος με τα πουλια που μας βαζεις και τις γνωσεις που μας μεταδιδεις!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## 11panos04

Η δυσκολια στα μωσαικα,βασει οσων εχω μαθει και μου εχουν πει μεχρι τωρα και εχω δει απο κοντα,ειναι οτι σε ενα πουλακι πρεπει να δινεται προσοχη σε δυο στοιχεια ταυτοχρονα,στο μωσαικο και στη μελανινη.Ως μωσαικο θελει,βαμμενη γεματη αλλα οχι μεγαλη μασκα,τους ωμους των φτερων,το ουροπηγιο,αλλα οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο βαμμενο στηθος,κι αυτο εχει να κανει με τα γονιδια...Για να απορροφησει καλα το πουλακι τη χρωστικη ετσι ωστε να παει πολλη χρωστικη στα αλλα σημεια αλλα λιγοτερη στο στηθος,χωρις λερωματα αναμεσα στις ριγες...Και φυσικα το θεμα της μελανινης,ισιες γραμμες,χωρις φαιομελανινη,πρεπει να ειναι μαυρες,σαφη ορια,να ξεκινουν απ το λαιμο ως την ουρα ευθειες,και για να το δεις αυτο πρεπει να το πιασεις το πουλακι οπως στις φωτο.Αν το αφησεις,τα πουπουλακια αλλαζουν θεση κ μποορει να φαινεται σα σκορπια μαυραδια,οταν ομως το κρατησεις ετσι,πρεπει να σχηματιζουν γραμμη.Με τα μαυροκοκκινα τα σκετα λυνουμε στην ουσια της μασκας,αφου δεν προκειται γαι διμορφικα και μωσαικα,ασχετα αν στα θηλυκα σχηματιζεται κατι σα μασκα.Στα αρσενικα χιονε αυτο δεν υπαρχει,εχει να κανει με το απλωμα του λιποχρωματος,και ξεκινουν ολα απ το ποσο καλα απορροφα τη χρωστικη το πουλακι αλλα πρεπει καί ο εκτροφεας να ειναι μαγκας και να κανει σωστη χρηση της χρωστικης...Εδω σε θελω κάβουρα....Γιατι παρ ολο που δεν ειναι λιποχρωμικα πουλια,ειναι μελανινικα,στην καρτελα κρινεται καί το λιποχρωμα...Αυτα ειναι τα ωραια...

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

> Η δυσκολια στα μωσαικα,βασει οσων εχω μαθει και μου εχουν πει μεχρι τωρα και εχω δει απο κοντα,ειναι οτι σε ενα πουλακι πρεπει να δινεται προσοχη σε δυο στοιχεια ταυτοχρονα,στο μωσαικο και στη μελανινη.Ως μωσαικο θελει,βαμμενη γεματη αλλα οχι μεγαλη μασκα,τους ωμους των φτερων,το ουροπηγιο,αλλα οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο βαμμενο στηθος,κι αυτο εχει να κανει με τα γονιδια...Για να απορροφησει καλα το πουλακι τη χρωστικη ετσι ωστε να παει πολλη χρωστικη στα αλλα σημεια αλλα λιγοτερη στο στηθος,χωρις λερωματα αναμεσα στις ριγες...Και φυσικα το θεμα της μελανινης,ισιες γραμμες,χωρις φαιομελανινη,πρεπει να ειναι μαυρες,σαφη ορια,να ξεκινουν απ το λαιμο ως την ουρα ευθειες,και για να το δεις αυτο πρεπει να το πιασεις το πουλακι οπως στις φωτο.


αυτές οι συμβουλές είναι ότι καλύτερο για τους αχάτες κόκκινο μωσαϊκού που έχω...ευχαριστούμε που μας τα έχεις μαζεμένα

----------


## 11panos04

Μια διορθωση,στο ποστ 21,η φωτο με το κοκκινο κ το πορτοκαλι μαυροκοκκινα.Το πορτοκαλοχρωμο ειναι πιθανως μαυροκοκκινο εντονο που δε βαφηκε,τα χιονε δεν ειναι ετσι,εκανα λαθος τοτε,τωρα το ξαναδα,και το διορθωνω.Αν σας δειξουν επομενως τετοιο πουλακι κ σας πουν οτι ετσι ειναι τα χιονε,μεταβολη κ στην ευχη του Θεου...

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

Πανο ειναι πολυ διαφωτιστικα τα ποστ σου στο θεμα. νομιζα κι εγω πως ειχα θηλυκο μαυρο κοκκινου μωσαικου....αλλα τελικα ειναι μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε..μιας και ειναι μαυρο, εχει κοκκινη μασκα και στηθος και δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια για το φυλο.

----------


## 11panos04

Καμμια φορα τα πραγματα σε οδδηγουν απο μόνα.Αν πχ,ταιριαζαν ολα για μωσαικο,βλεπεις οτι δεν κολλαει πουθενα το φυλο(αν πραγματι ξερεις οτι ειναι θηλυκο),οποτε πρεπει να το λαβεις υποψιν εξ αρχης,και να φερεις στο νου τα προτυπα για τα θηλυκο.Προσωπικα,δεν εχω δει μωσαικο με μασκα αρσενικου,οπως στα αρσενικα,και να εχει ολα τ αχαρακτηριστικα αρσενικου,με εξαιρεση ενα πουλακι,αν θυμαμαι καλα,ασπροκοκκινο μωσαικο,με μεγαλη μασκα,το λεγες αρσενικο ανετα,αλλα ηταν θηλυκο γραμμης αρσενικων,σε διαγωνισμο θα σάρωνε).Δεν εχω δει καθαρο θηλυκο μωσαικο μελανινικο που να χει τοσο μεγαλη μασκα οπως στο αρσενικο,καθωως κι ολο το λιποχρωμα εντονο,οπως στα αρσενικα.Οπως σε αλλο θεμα,που  ο γρηγορης,αν δει το θεμα θα σου πει,ρωτουσε για τη θηλυκια του,ιδια περιπτωση,τεραστια ''μασκα'',εντονο κιτρινο,αλλα δεν ηταν αχατης μωσαικος,αφου εχε τοση ''μασκα,καλυπτε κεφαλι,οποτε πρεπει να τανν πιθανως(δε ξεραμε αν ηταν καθαρη ρατσα) αχαης κιτρινος χιονε.Εκει,το οτι ηταν θηλυκο βοηθησε απ την αρχη.Τωρα...αν εγινε κανα ανακατεμα μαυροκοκκινου με κανα μαυροκοκκινο μωσαικο στην περιπτωση σου,δεν ξερω κατα πόσο οι απογονοι θα εμοιαζαν,γιατι εχω ακουσει καί αυτο,οτι δλδ για να τονωσουν τις μελανινες,κανουν ζεγαρωματα με μωσαικα μαυροκοκκινα.Πώς θα μπορουσε να ξεχωρισει αυτο...δεν ξερω.Οι φωτογραφιες παντα βοηθουν.

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

επειδη η καμερα μου βγαζει μονο λευκες τις φωτο και τραβαει βιντεο...αναγκαστικα ανεβαζω βιντεο καθως με το κινητο δε μπορω να βγαλω πουλι που δεν καθεται ησυχα... 
να ενα βιντεο λοιπον με το θηλυκο που εχει ελαφρια μασκα και κοκκινο στηθος. http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=P1010374.mp4 δεδομενου οτι ειναι θηλυκο...κι εφοσον μωσαικο δε μπορει να ειναι λογω του διμορφισμου κατα τον οποιο το θηλυκο εχει ελαχιστο κοκκινο...το μυαλο μου παει ειτε σε μαυροκοκκινο χιονε...ειτε σε μωσαικο ενδιαμεσο..αυτο που προκυπτει δηλαδη απο μαυρο κοκκινο εντονο και μωσαικου...με απλωμενο λιποχρωμα...
τι λετε?

υ.γ. ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με το ποστ 33...2η φωτογραφια το πουλι αριστερα...

----------


## 11panos04

Πανο,το πουλακι με μπερδεψε,παρ οτι ειδα ξανα κ ξανα  το βιντεο...Να ρωησω εσενα κατ αρχην.Το οτι ειναι θηλυκο,στο ειπε ο μαγαζατορας ή το ειδες εσυ;;;Γιατι να σου πω,δεν ειναι λιγες οι περιπτωσεις που δινουν αλλα αντι αλλων.Το πουλακι,αν ηταν αρσενικο,θα ηταν ενα καφε κοκκινο μωσαικου,γιατι ατο εχει μασκα,κανει και το γυρισμα πισω...Μαυροκοκκινο χιονε,δυσκολα θα το λεγα,δε μου καθεται για μαυροκοκκινο.Θα λεγα οτι ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο,απο τετοιο ζευγαρωμα.Σιγουρέψου λιγο για το φυλο,αν ερχεσαι θεσσαλονικη και θες,φερ το σ ενα κλουβακι να το δουμε κι απο κοντα.

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

το φυλο μου το ειπε γνωστος "καναρινας"...και βαζει το χερι του λεει στη φωτια...ειναι σιγουρα λεει θηλυκο. 
το πουλι δε φαινεται για καφε γιατι ειναι πολυ σκουρα τα ποδια και το ραμφος. καφε καναρινια που βλεπω εχουν το ραμφος και τα ποδια ανοιχτα σαν του αχατη...γιαυτο το ειπα μαυρο.
με το δεδομενο οτι το καναρινι ειναι θηλυκο...τι σκεψεις εχετε??

επισης αυτο το πουλι



> υ.γ. ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με το ποστ 33...2η φωτογραφια το πουλι αριστερα...


τι ειναι?? γιατι ειναι ομοια

----------


## 11panos04

Το πουλι στο ποστ 33 ειναι μαυροκοκκινο χιονε θηλυκο με εντονη μελανινη,τετοιο ειναι το δικο μου,σε αλλη φωτο η πλατη του εχει ριγες μαυρες με κοκκινο αναμεσα.Αλλα το δικο σου δεν πρεπει να ναι καθαρο,οπως ειπα,κατι ενδιαμεσο.Δεν εχει κ δακτυλιδι συλλογου,να ψαξουμε εκτροφεα να ρωτησουμε...Προσοχη με τους καναρινάδες που βαζουν τα χερια τους στη φωτια,γιατι θα καουν.Κι εμενα καναρινάς μου δωσε θηλυκο για αρσενικο,μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη μου το λεγε αρσενικο,ωσπου του το δωσα,του εκανε μια  ωραιοτατη 5αδα αυγα και ανακαλεσε.Αν ερθεις θεσσαλονικη,φερ το σε ενα κλουβι,να το δουμε απο κοντα,να το συγκρινουμε και με τα δικα μου.Εχω καί τις δυο ρατσες,θα φανει αν ειναι καθαρο ή αναμεικτο..

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

εχει δαχτυλιδι κλειστο συλλογου...απλα για καποιο λογο του φορεσανε κι ενα ανοιχτο στο αλλο ποδι...
παντως το δικο μου με αυτο στη φωτο που σου ειπα ειναι πολυ ομοιο...μασκα και στηθος κοκκινα...το υπολοιπο πουλι μαυρο...τελος παντων..να το φερω θεσσαλονικη λιγο δυσκολο...ευελπιστω στην αποκτηση μιας καινουριας φωτογρ. μηχανης... :wink:

----------


## 11panos04

Διαβασε μας τοτε το κλειστο δακτυλιδι.

Φιλικα

----------


## small676

Τα ανοικτά τύπου δαχτυλίδια χρησιμοποιούνται από εκτροφείς (αν και έχει βάλει και κλειστού τύπου) για να ξεχωρίζονται οι γέννες μεταξύ τους, δεν είναι εύκολο για να βρείς ένα πουλί σε μία κλούβα να πρέπει να πιάσεις αρκετά πουλιά.

----------


## daras

λοιπον το καναρινι προφανως ειναι ιταλικο και στο κλειστο δαχτυλιδι αναγραφονται τα εξης foi 100 b10 167a ...
αποκωδικοποιηση???

τα γραμματα ειναι κεφαλαια..και κεφαλαια εβαλα..αλλα αυτοματα στο μηνυμα μου βγηκαν μικρα.

----------


## 11panos04

Ο FOI ειναι απ τους καλυτερους ιταλικους συλλογους χρωματάδων,οποτε δυσκολα να ειναι νόθο το πλι(πώς τα λεω...)το 10 ειναι το ετος,του 2010 δλδ.Το b αγνωστο μου ειναι.Αν το 100 ηταν κολλητα στο FOI,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ο αριθμος του εκτροφεα,και 167 ο αριθμος του πουλιου,το a...παλι αγνωστο.

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

κι αν το πουλι -λεμε τωρα- δεν ειναι "νοθο"...που θα το κατατασαμε??
η μορφη του δηλαδη ειναι πιο κοντα στο μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε...στο μαυρο κοκκινο μωσαικο..στο μαυρο κοκκινο ενδιαμεσο??
μπορει να σας φαινεται πολυ απλο η ανοητο αυτο που ρωταω...αλλα πρωτη φορα μπαινω στα κεφαλαια αυτα και δε ξερω τι μου γινεται... 
αν ειχες Πανο αυτο το πουλι...τι πουλι θα ελεγες οτι ειχες??

----------


## 11panos04

Προς μαυροκοκκινο χιονε τοτε,αλλα να ειχαμε τουλαχιστον μια φωτο καπως καλυτερης ποιοτητα,γιαα να δουμε.Τωρα....τίποτα αλλο δε μπορω να πω...

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

ωραια...θα δω τι μπορω να κανω απο φωτο καποια στιγμη. σε ευχαριστω!!

----------

